# Beltone sm-101 Tone & Volume control wiring



## Carl (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello, I have a Beltone sm-101 1960s and I would like how wire the tone & volume controls and it would be nice to have pictures of the inside. I opened it up and the wires are all broken off. So does anyone know how to wire the tone and volume. So I can fix it myself.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

is this the solid body electric with one pickup in the neck position?
how many wires are coming off the pickup?
and are there no switches?

if single coil 2 wires-










if humbucker and 4 wires-










the wire colours will not likely correspond......


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I have got two of these.

one is just like your, one is slightly different including the wiring.

Unfortunately the Beltone I have that is just like yours, I got not working, and ending up just hardwiring the pickup to the jack, rather than try and figure out. I couldn't figure out the on/off switch.


good luck, it you end up finding a wiring diagram for it, let me know!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

on/ off switch?


----------

